# Modding Factory Ford Nav with Sync



## dh8009 (Jul 19, 2010)

The factory Nav in the F-150 will play music off of a iPod through USB but will not play video but will play DVD's. Does anyone know of one being modified to play iPod video through USB or is it possible?


----------

